# Heidenheimer Zeitung erwägt Klage gegen Googles StopBadware-Kampagne



## Newsfeed (30 März 2010)

Nachdem der Aufruf der Online-Seiten der Heidenheimer Zeitung in Firefox tagelang Warnungen produzierte, erwägt die Geschäftsleitung Schadensersatzklagen gegen Google und dessen StopBadware-Kampagne.

Weiterlesen...


----------

